# Neuling ohne Ahnung - E-Newsletter



## Wai Ling (10. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habnoch nie mit html gearbeitet und mach mich jetzt langsam mal ran. Rein aus interesse: Mein E-mail program Thunderbird kann html-mails lesen und auch den Quelltext anzeigen, genauso wie Outlook, heißt das es arbeitet wie ein Browser? Und kann ich dann einfach ne schöne Seite in Dreamweaver entwerfen, die in eine Mail einfügen und dann abschicken? Und wie funktionieren professionelle Newsletter?
Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis
Greetz
Wai Ling


----------



## pamax (10. November 2006)

hi,

Professionelle Newsletter werden fast genauso wie "normale" Mails geschrieben. Nur ist der Unterschied halt, dass die Pro-Newsletter dynamisch generiert werden. Du kannst quasi eine E-Mail so scripten wie eine website.

pMx

Edit: Bei Outlook oder Thunderbird gibt's glaube ich eine HTML ansicht.Einfach HTML-Quelltext von Dreamweaver kopieren und dann dort einfügen.


----------



## Wai Ling (10. November 2006)

Danke dir!

Ich würde darüber gern mehr lernen. Was heißt den dynamisch generieren? Kann man da was irgendwo nachlesen? 

Werde das mit Dreamweaver mal ausprobieren, danke!
Greetz


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. November 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Das "dynamisch generieren" duerfte sich wohl darauf beziehen, dass diese Newsletter automatisch durch ein Programm oder Script erstellt werden. Es waere z.B. moeglich sowas mit PHP zu realisieren. Du hast ein Eingabeformular wo Du den Text eingibst und dieser wird anschliessend an all Deine User gemailt.


----------



## cameeel (10. November 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Es waere z.B. moeglich sowas mit PHP zu realisieren. Du hast ein Eingabeformular wo Du den Text eingibst und dieser wird anschliessend an all Deine User gemailt.



Wie viele Mails schafft PHP denn bei einer Execution Time von 30 Sekunden?
Ich verwende zur Zeit eine Mailing-Liste um Newsletter zu verschicken...

Gruß,
cAm3eel


----------



## pamax (10. November 2006)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:


> Wie viele Mails schafft PHP denn bei einer Execution Time von 30 Sekunden?



Man kann die Execution Time in der PHP.ini verändern... 

pMx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. November 2006)

pamax hat gesagt.:


> Man kann die Execution Time in der PHP.ini verändern...
> 
> pMx



Nur hat man da beim Hoster keinen Zugriff drauf. Und dann muss man mit dem vorgegebenen Wert leben.


----------

